# Upgrading already?



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

This is all a bit of a brain-fart at present, but I was wondering whether you thought a Super Jolly or a Major would be too über for a domestic setting?

I am getting better and better shots from my Cherub/Mignon combo, but have spotted some used grinders that have got me thinking.

Also, while I have got your attention, is there much to choose between the Major and the SJ?

Cheers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

get the major, no brainer, 83 mm burrs enough said.......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and absolutley not to big for a domestic environment


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

AliC said:


> This is all a bit of a brain-fart at present, but I was wondering whether you thought a Super Jolly or a Major would be too über for a domestic setting?
> 
> I am getting better and better shots from my Cherub/Mignon combo, but have spotted some used grinders that have got me thinking.
> 
> ...


Asking for that advice from people who are buying EK43s.....if. It's overkill









lots of people use majors and SJ s

If you can get them at a good price , will be a better taste In the cup

how much depends on the individuals taste buds.

Major bigger burrs , better grind consistency , better coffee...

get the major ...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Majors are rapid!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the only things to really look out for is to check that the motor spins quietly and keeps spinning for a few seconds when you stop the grinder, the major is a great grinder and will be much better in the cup than the mignon.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Asking for that advice from people who are buying EK43s....


I was going to say something about that in my post, but didn't want to alienate my audience......

Thanks for the steer.

So if the wife asks why the new grinder, I just tell her "because size matters!!!" ?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

My grinder doesn't seem as big now as when I unboxed it. Just seems right at home


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've got the width of space on my bench for a Mythos but not the height grr, as now I have the machine sorted the Grinder monkey on my back seems to have downed a quadruple espresso and woken up. Which leaves me with what the hell would I get next, it absolutely has to be an on demand grinder due to my sometimes uncooperative hands, so anyone got any suggestions. It has to be a definitive step up in grind quality from the RR55, which after a chat with Dave a couple of weeks back leaves me thinking that a K30 wouldn't be a vast improvement.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

How much height so you have to play with @Charliej


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I've got the width of space on my bench for a Mythos but not the height grr, as now I have the machine sorted the Grinder monkey on my back seems to have downed a quadruple espresso and woken up. Which leaves me with what the hell would I get next, it absolutely has to be an on demand grinder due to my sometimes uncooperative hands, so anyone got any suggestions. It has to be a definitive step up in grind quality from the RR55, which after a chat with Dave a couple of weeks back leaves me thinking that a K30 wouldn't be a vast improvement.


kony ? .........


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey Charlie...Dibs on your "magic" anti static RR55 if you upgrade


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kony-E if I could find one, or a Major or Royal-E. I've got the height from bench to 13'6" ceiling to play with but because a mythos is so tall and the same width all the way up the wall cupboard would be in the way, something with the more "standard" sort of grinder shape that tapers up and with a lens hood would be fine. The other option with Mazzers I've been looking at for Jeebsy is the Mazzer on demand funnels which from LF are surprisingly cheap as in well under half the usual sort of price. Whilst chatting to Dave we did have an idea about a sort of Frankenstein grinder, Brasilia/Rossi make a 68mm conical model called the MC which uses the same burrs as the Pharos and one version of the K10 also, they are in the same casing as the MAC 64 but only come as dosered versions, so the possibility is to find a cheap one of those and either a beat up spares or repairs Brasilia OD model and use the OD parts on the MC or if not possible one of the Mazzer funnels, the shorter one might fit and get something like a Sestos timer fitted to it.

Marcus I guess the proof of concept is if yours behaves itself here on my bench, it seems odd that the 2 that have a nice stream off ground coffee running down the funnel are 2009 models that have the metal rather than plastic flap.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ive been looking for a Kony e for a while , no luck . hens teeth and all that.

£1200-1400 new?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Not sure about the new price but that sounds about right. £999.99 plus VAT at Coffee Omega at the moment. so £1200 lol


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Charliej said:


> , Brasilia/Rossi make a 68mm conical model called the MC which uses the same burrs as the Pharos and one version of the K10 also, they are in the same casing as the MAC 64 but only come as dosered versions, so the possibility is to find a cheap one of those and either a beat up spares or repairs Brasilia OD model and use the OD parts on the MC or if not possible one of the Mazzer funnels, the shorter one might fit and get something like a Sestos timer fitted to it.


How much are the Mazzer funnels? I might like to try this on my MC.

I wonder if someone with a doserless Mazzer could measure the outside diameter of the funnel (as this is what would determine whether the curvature matches that of the MC)? The MC casing is not the same as the MAC64 by the way, but the doser on it is the standard Rossi one (which is pretty good in my opinion) so I'm sure a funnel from the RR55OD would fit - what are the chances of finding a beaten up RR55OD though? There are far fewer of them around than MCs.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Are you certain about the outer casing for the MC and MAC 64 Glenn, they look identical on the parts diagramme, the adjustment mechanism and collar are identical and the same part numbers and won't fit any other versions of Rossi grinder, this idea of a Frankengrinder was the result of a chat with Coffeechap he seemed to think it would work fine, there are also OD versions of the RR45 and RR65 as well, all of which use the same parts.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm sure the RR55OD funnel will work fine on the MC, and I'm keen to know whether the Mazzer one does as well.

However, the MAC64 http://www.brasilia-coffee.co.uk/mac64.html looks nothing like the MC http://www.brasilia-coffee.co.uk/mc.html (although I don't see why this is relevant).


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Major all the way!!!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ive been looking for a Kony e for a while , no luck . hens teeth and all that.
> 
> £1200-1400 new?


Can get you one of these for £1100 all in.....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeebean said:


> Can get you one of these for £1100 all in.....


Don't tell boots that - he'll be advertising his organs in the for sale section to fund one


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Don't tell boots that - he'll be advertising his organs in the for sale section to fund one


Yeah that would raise about £1.20


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

It's a start......!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah that would raise about £1.20


As much as that??


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Surely they're in mint condition with your über healthy lifestyle, Boots!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

michaelg said:


> Surely they're in mint condition with your über healthy lifestyle, Boots!


Sadly not due to the amount of caffeine Boots consumes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Surely they're in mint condition with your über healthy lifestyle, Boots!


Ha ha sad thing is I don't really drink, packed in **** 5 years a go. Cook at home from scratch , not one of the country's great obese and I'm still fit for the knackers yard .......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> As much as that??


Jesus I pop off the forum for a few hours to do some actual work and all I get is cheek .....


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ha ha sad thing is I don't really drink, packed in **** 5 years a go. Cook at home from scratch , not one of the country's great obese and I'm still fit for the knackers yard .......


Ever thought about cooking meth?! ;-)


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Jeez boots you sound like me

dash of wine, never smoked, veggie with fresh stuff majority and I feel like an old bloke ...

only 43 but 35 seems eons away

maybe it's my 8 year old daughter ??

;-D

good job I've found caffeine


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lighty said:


> Jeez boots you sound like me
> 
> dash of wine, never smoked, veggie with fresh stuff majority and I feel like an old bloke ...
> 
> ...


ha ha veggie never !

10 year old step son check (currently wearing 13 year old clothes and predicted to be 6ft 6 !!!)

i drank enough in my younger days I think


----------

